# Ebay Tractor Scams



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a guy selling a X485 4500 buy it now with free shipping. If you right click on the pictures and then click on properties you can see they are picture from johnny buckets website.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
ViewItem&category=42590&item=2447617332 

Adam


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Checked his feedback comments - all were related to items he purchased, not items he sold. And, most of them were low-dollar items. Sure looks fishy.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i stay away from any action that says This listing is restricted to pre-approved bidders or buyers only. From what i have heard that a tip that its fake and like you said all his feedback is for small dollar stuff that he bought.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

the link comes up invalid item.. maybe they put the kybosh on it...


----------

